# Sunday Nite Smoked Tri-Tip on the Weber



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

I smoked a tri-tip and did a reverse sear number on it. This was the first time doing a reverse sear on this particular cut of meat. 
I threw in a packet of burbon soaked oak chips during the smoke.
Then, while the roast was done and resting I grilled some vegis while the coals were still red hot.
Overall, the meal turned out pretty good and I was pretty happy with this evening's cook.

My wife mentioned something about the world coming to an end in a few days so it's good that I've been cooking up all the meat we have stocked up.

Click each photo for the real thing and please make sure you cut your meat against the grain....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 16, 2011)

Fantastic, Bravo!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2011)

Looks super yummy!  What day is the end of the world?  I don't want to mess up and set the alarm clock.


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

My wife mentioned something about the 22nd of this month.  She told me not to buy any more food and just start grilling all the meat we have.  Whatever.....I'm just happy being out in the patio grilling away with a glass of wine....lol...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2011)

roadfix said:


> My wife mentioned something about the 22nd of this month.  She told me not to buy any more food and just start grilling all the meat we have.  Whatever.....I'm just happy being out in the patio grilling away with a glass of wine....lol...



I may as well sleep in that day...LOL!   Hey, I think I'll be on vacation...


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

Problem is, I still have bags and bags of charcoal I picked up on sale to last me through the summer....lol...
If I knew the world was coming to an end I wouldn't have stocked up on all this charcoal......especially the last Lowe's sale they ran on Stubb's natural Briquettes @ 4.25 per bag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Problem is, I still have bags and bags of charcoal I picked up on sale to last me through the summer....lol...
> If I knew the world was coming to an end I wouldn't have stocked up on all this charcoal......especially the last Lowe's sale they ran on Stubb's natural Briquettes @ 4.25 per bag.



LOL!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2011)

I've got that exact same mesh grill pan. Those things are excellent.

Very nice color on the tri-tip. Perfect inside and out.


----------



## justplainbill (May 16, 2011)

Nice even slices.  Did you make use of the drippings?


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2011)

That looks really good!  Sadly, we cannot find the tri-tip cut here.


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Nice even slices.  Did you make use of the drippings?



Well, that drip foil pan had some dried up drippings from the previous night's chicken cook, so no, I did not use anything from that foil pan if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## pacanis (May 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That looks really good! Sadly, we cannot find the tri-tip cut here.


 
Do you have a Wegman's up your way? They are the only store or butcher shop that I've seen this cut in around me. I'm going to start making an effort to shop there just because they've got a fantastic selection compared to the local chain, Giant Eagle.


----------



## justplainbill (May 16, 2011)

Appears to be an interesting cage arrangement for containing charcoal.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Do you have a Wegman's up your way?...




I just looked.  There are a couple in MA.  None within an hour of here.  There's no knowing if they cut tri-tips in MA as there would be little demand due to a lack of familiarity.


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Appears to be an interesting cage arrangement for containing charcoal.


Thanks, I fabricated the cage out of 1/2" expanded metal.  It holds almost a full chimney worth of briquettes and also makes it easy to salvage partially spent charcoal by sifting the cage for a few seconds before your next cook.

Second photo shows snuffed out coals from the night before and the third photo shows the same left over coals after shaking out all the ash.  I just dump freshly lit charcoal over this for the next cook.  There's still plenty of juice left in them coals for another run.

That's another feature of the Weber is that after you're done cooking you can snuff out the coals by shutting all the vents.


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2011)

That's one perfect Tri Tip, roadfix!!  It's my favorite barbecue !!  It's sad that even after all of these years, this cut of meat isn't available to the rest of the world. I remember well when they first came on the scene locally in Santa Maria, not far from here.


Andy M. said:


> That looks really good!  Sadly, we cannot find the tri-tip cut here.



Speaking of regional food history on another thread, this is a great little article on our claim to fame. 

The History of Tri Tip


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Thanks, I fabricated the cage out of 1/2" expanded metal.  It holds almost a full chimney worth of briquettes and also makes it easy to salvage partially spent charcoal by sifting the cage for a few seconds before your next cook.
> 
> Second photo shows snuffed out coals from the night before and the third photo shows the same left over coals after shaking out all the ash.  I just dump freshly lit charcoal over this for the next cook.  There's still plenty of juice left in them coals for another run.
> 
> That's another feature of the Weber is that after you're done cooking you can snuff out the coals by shutting all the vents.




That looks like it holds more charcoal than the ones Weber sells.


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> That looks like it holds more charcoal than the ones Weber sells.


It most definitely does.  I can go 5+ hours low and slow with that setup without having to add more charcoal.
I think the Weber cages hold just a handful of briquettes each but certainly enough for most average length cooks.
Most people just use bricks to hold back the coals.  

I also like using a single strip of expanded metal to bank and hold the coals.  They all work well.


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I remember well when they first came on the scene locally in Santa Maria, not far from here.
> 
> 
> Speaking of regional food history on another thread, this is a great little article on our claim to fame.
> ...



Thanks!  On the Solvang bike rides that we do tri-tip is always served at the finish, grilled over red oak on authentic Santa Maria grills.....


----------



## justplainbill (May 16, 2011)

Thank's for the cage photos.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 16, 2011)

really nice .. only way i can get tri tip is to make a request at the local butcher .. 
but they want an arm and a leg for it ..


----------

